

SimCity Offline mode arrives - _mulder_
http://www.simcity.com/en_US/blog/article/simcity-offline-play-now-available-for-pc-and-mac

======
Piskvorrr
2004: You can now play a game online, over the internet, with multiple
players! (Yaaaaay progress!) 2014: You can now play a game offline, without
the internet, by yourself! (Yaaaaay progress!)

